# I could be persuaded into a big cat...



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

http://www.jaguar.co.uk/uk/en/vehicles/ ... _coupe.htm










Â£60k

Aluminium

Funky!!


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice alloys, would rather have the new Vantage for an extra Â£10k


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

After some of your recent posts i would have thought you could be persuaded into anything


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I was pursuaded into a modded RS6 this morning...


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

You can tell it's styled by the AM fellow the rear wing is almost identical, and Hyundai coupe lights...nice


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> http://www.jaguar.co.uk/uk/en/vehicles/concept_cars/advanced_lightweight_coupe.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeet. Me likes that, but would still rather take a DB9. 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I was pursuaded into a modded RS6 this morning...


Niiiiice.   :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Very nice Jag. Not sure on the colour though.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Very nice Jag. Not sure on the colour though.


You obviously don't like blue...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I too could be persuaded into a big Cat. I'd f*****g love her big flabby bingo wings more than that Shane Ritchie ever could


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Maybe when I'm in my 50s. [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nice car. The lights at the front look like they are across between two cars. Mazda RX8 and the Ford Couger I think!


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

60 k sounds too much for a shoddy AMV8 wannabe ...

Just my opinion.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Jaguar had a concept car doing the rounds a year or so ago which was far more attractive (although you'd hardly call this ugly).

Problem with Jaguar is their stunted management. The design department will come out with a cracking looking motor as above and turn it in to this:










The design department must be the most underworked unappreciated in the whole motor industry. Every car they release looks just like the one it's replacing :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Like it!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Well I liked it until I saw those aweful rear lights! Look like they belong on a maxed up Saxo :?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I too could be persuaded into a big Cat. I'd f*****g love her big flabby bingo wings more than that Shane Ritchie ever could


lol what a quote. :lol:

look a bit Aston like to me but both have pedigree 8)

No one on the forum has moved to an Aston Martin yet have they?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DXN said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > I too could be persuaded into a big Cat. I'd f*****g love her big flabby bingo wings more than that Shane Ritchie ever could
> ...


Abi...?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice rear valance....wonder where the inspiration for that came from :wink:


----------

